# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Diy - ups

## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Quando voltar a arrancar com o meu sistema pretendo fazê-lo com a máxima segurança. 

Nesse sentido quero montar uma solução que em caso de falha de fornecimento eléctrico me mantenha o sistema vivo pelo menos durante um fim de semana inteiro.

Estou a pensar em usar uma única bomba de circulação alimentada a corrente contínua para simplificar o sistema e minimizar perdas de eficiência.

As componentes da solução seriam:
1 - Bateria de 12v com capacidade suficiente
2 - Carregador de bateria com uma tensão que permita simultaneamente carregar a bateria e alimentar a bomba
3 - Bomba de circulação

Mais simples é difícil. Esta via é da responsabilidade do António Vitor que montou um esquema destes. O seu a seu dono. 

Como se montam as coisas?

Liga-se a entrada do carregador a uma tomada.
Liga-se a saída dele à bomba e à bateria em paralelo.

Estado 0: Se há fornecimento de electricidade, a bateria carrega e a bomba funciona alimentada pelo carregador.

Estado 1: Se há quebra do fornecimento, a bomba passa a ser alimentada pela bateria que vai assim sustentar o seu funcionamento enquanto tiver carga.
Se entretanto voltar a electricidade doméstica volta ao Estado 0.

Mais tarde editarei o tópico colocando aqui um esquema.

Agora vem um conjunto de dúvidas...

1 - Onde encontro eu baterias a bom preço sabendo que neste caso esta pode não ser muito sofisticada já que raramente será solicitada?

2 - Que bombas de 12/14V DC de baixo consumo e débito razoável (maior que 1500 l/h) há no mercado? No meu caso tem que ser francamente silenciosa.

3 - Deve-se usar um carregador comercial ou uma simples fonte  do Ebay regulada a 13V e picos com proteção de retorno dará conta da coisa? De quantos watts terá de ser a fonte?

Contas por alto estimo que a coisa toda incluindo bomba me fique por cerca de 200 eur (espero que menos) sendo que a bateria será a peça mais cara. 

Agradeço antecipadamente a vossa ajuda.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Isso é um projecto interessante, mas lembra-te que não é a circulação só que conta, a temperatura tb, principalmente no inverno.

Qt a baterias, mandei vir da alemanha (solarbagshop) para o meu sistema solar e foi mt barato. 

Qt a bombas, o que encontrei em tempos era extramamente caro, não sei se não te compensa mais aplicar um pequeno inversor e uma bomba 220V, e assim ligas tb o aquecedor, pelo menos um.

Qt a carregador, estas baterias não gostam de qq coisa, e por isso te aconcelho a comprares/fazeres um carregador proprio para o caso. As baterias de chumbo têm 3 fases de carga, e é mt importante respeitar isso.

Ainda sobre isto, acho que devias de usar a bateria em offline. Ou seja, metes um relé do tipo normalmente fechado ligado aos 12V do transformador/fonte que alimenta o inversor, de forma a que qd tens tensão no transformar ele esteja com os contactos a fechar o circuito entre o transformador e o inversor.

Qd falha a tensão, o rele deixa de ter alimentação na bobine e comuta automaticamente o inversor para a bateria.

É uma dica!  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Discordo com o João... a temperatura é importante óbvio...
mas aquecer a água é tremendo em termos de gastos energéticos.

um reles aquecedor "mama" 300W para 300 litros e pouco sobe...

A água é um bom acumulador de calor...Se a casa não estiver muito fria, demora muito tempo até baixar 1-2 graus...horas...se a sala estiver próxima da temperatura do aquário dias para baixar a temperatura.

No pico do inverno imaginando a sala a 10 graus para baixar a temperatura a niveis perigosos, é preciso pelo menos 1 dias...vindo de 26-27ºc isto para 400 litros, quanto mais litragem mais tempo se aguenta. Agora no verão e na primavera e outono, não é critico diria.

Baterias.
não metas baterias da treta, arranja VLRA ou gel...
VLRA serve...não são inferiores ás de gel...

Isto porque uma bateria normal das para os carros, libertam gases tóxicos, a bateria tem de ser para se poder ter em casa, sem riscos...
As VLRA se acumular muita pressão abrem válvulas para libertar a pressão a mais...as de gel é a mesma coisa.
Mas se alimentares as baterias com uma carga apenas q.b. fazer tipo overflow, mas lentamente...não há acumulação de gases.

Outra coisa que tens de saber é que uma bateria para carro, não serve, mesmo que seja de gel ou VLRA, porque, são concebidas para dar grande amperagem em pouco tempo (motor de arranque), logo a quantidade de chumbo tem de ser pequeno e o electrolito maior...

Queremos o oposto, muito chumbo e pouco electrolito...portanto as baterias para ups mesmo UPS são mais caras, bem mais caras que para os tais carros.

Comprei as minhas na oficel, www.oficel.pt...
fala com eles, e compra-lhes o carregador e dizes o que queres fazer, quem deu esta ideia foi o Senhor Carlos Manuel...da oficel.
ele é que propôs este esquema simples económico e barato.

Dizes que queres baterias para aguentar com pequenas cargas durante muito tempo, e portanto arranja baterias distintas...
40Amp hora não é igual em todas as baterias...

Compra o carregador dele, fabricado em PT, é concebido para ups, é material industrial e não tem caixa, tens depois de arranjar uma caixa para meteres isso por segurança...mas isto também é válido para as baterias...

A minha ideia inicial antes de falar com ele, era meter relés...ele ao ouvir o esquema disse...
mas isto é para alimentar uma bomba de 12-24v?
gasta apenas 20W?
não precisa de relés...e propôes este esquema, disse que era melhor...menos desgaste nos componentes...
e que assim como ele estava a dizer as baterias durariam mais de 10 anos...quiça 20!....
foi ele que disse...

Eu perguntei mas o carregador funciona bem assim...
ele disse:
-"Os carregadores nossos são feitos para funcionar desta maneira..."

Não sei se dava para fazer este esquema com um qualquer carregador, mas com os da oficel dá...

até agora tenho carga máxima ...e as baterias não empolam, ou seja não há degradação e sem libertação de gases...
O custo do carregador é peanuts comparando com as baterias, e as baterias com este peso, não arranjei em PT mais barato...e fartei-me de procurar...até para autocaravanas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Um truque para manter a temperatura...
como é no inverno que podemos ter problemas, e possivelmente ninguém vai de férias no inverno, e se estiver fora de casa é por 1-2 dias máximo...

Placas de esferovite...
uma ideia era usar nalguns ponto fixação com velcro e se falhar luz...colocar placas mesmo encostadas ao vidro...a toda a volta do aquário
O vidro é mau isolante termico...comparando com a esferovite.

Já era capaz de dar para melhorar o tempo de arrefecimento até niveis criticos em 500%... (aqui estou a inventar...não faço ideia), mas julgo melhorar TREMENDAMENTE o isolamento termico.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pelas dicas. Quanto a aquecimento nunca necessitei mesmo no pino do inverno MAS tinha as HQIs a bulir 10 horas por dia. No entanto a baixa temperatura é infinitamente menos catastrófica que a falta de circulação. Além disso reduz o tempo de bateria para aí para 1/20.

E bombas? Marcas e modelos?

Queria DC para evitar o inversor e respectiva perda de eficiência (há sempre perdas) e as respectivas ondas quadradas que não dão saúde a muitas das bombas.

----------


## António Vitor

uma tunze 6055 serve...mesmo a 12V serve perfeitamente. o consumo deve andar nos 10-15W a 12V, menciona isso ao homem...porque a potência da bomba tem de ser subtraida á potência do carregador...e convém teres potência suficiente para carregar as baterias...mas não muito mais...o tal overflow muito ligeiro..

vai depender se vais usar uma, 2...e a amperagem das baterias...e a bomba...se usares outra bomba as contas mudam...
mas julgo que qualquer bomba de circulação que funcione a 12v, serve...

A tunze nanostream 6055, vai é ter sempre menos débito a 12v, que se a meteres a 24v. e não vais poder meter esta a 24v, por causa do carregador...que será o que alimentará a bomba...
como tenho uma vortech é indiferente...tenho mesmo circulação q.b.

a vortech, pelo menos a minha (mpw40 das antigas) tem entrada para bateria, e só vai buscar a corrente às baterias se falhar a corrente 220v. podes também usar uma vorteech...o carregador terá de ser mais fraco, será mesmo só para as baterias... mas não usei a vortech...
prefiro assim
 :Wink: 
Nesta situação o que vai dar corrente normalmente á vortech é o driver e fonte de alimentação da vortech...também não precisas de relé...
se por acaso falhar a tal corrente o driver da vortech vai buscar a corrente aos 12v das baterias...claro vai funcionar mais lentamente, mas para o nosso efeito, é um plus...nesta situação não te esqueças que o tal carregador terá de ser mais fraco...para o overflow.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

As Tunze mais fraquinhas não chegam lá? Tipo a 6025...

----------


## António Vitor

não trabalham a 12v...ou trabalham?

tens estas mais baratas

http://www.marineandreef.com/Hydor_K...eads_s/616.htm

não sei é se consegues ligar isto directamente a 12v...se sim pergunta...funciona...
há carradas de modelos.
seio, etc...
agora eu não sei se o controlador é necessário, e se as consegues ligar directamente a 12v. ou seja se o controlador tem de estar ligado a 220v.
tens de perguntar eu não sei.

----------


## António Vitor

IT CAN NOT BE USED WITHOUT THE Hydor Koralia Wavemaker.

fica caro....
tens de ter o controlador. 

só tens é de confirmar se as bombas funcionam a 12v. com uma fonte externa de 12v, as tunze dão e as vortech...mais não sei. mas devem haver marcas baratas.
não precisas de grande potencia. pode ser fraquinhas.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado.

Pois... Aparentemente o motor das Koralia é AC apesar do controlador ser alimentado a DC.

Até há quem tenha feito um controlador diy mas sendo um dispositivo para me salvar o aquário quanto menos gingarelhos tiver, melhor

A hipótese menos cara é mesmo a Tunze 6055.

Vai-me encarecer o projecto em 100 eur.

Podes-me mandar mp sobre quanto te custou o teu sistema?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora bem... Estou a obter informações contraditórias sobre a coisa.

Encontrei este post que tenta demonstrar que as Koralia trabalham a DC com pwm.

O problema é que mais à frente conclui que afinal não!

Dava um certo jeitito, dava.

A alternativa que estou a ver é arranjar um motor dc de 12v, ligar-lhe uma hélice ao eixo, fixar na parte superior do aquário e pronto.

Acho que até tenho material cá em casa para fazer isso. Tenho um par de hélices de modelismo que contava usar para fazer um tunning a umas maxijets.

Ponho a hélice quase à superfície a puxar água para cima e aquilo deve gerar agitação suficiente. O consumo deve ser irrisório. O problema será proteger a coisa de modo a não ferir os peixes. Provavelmente exige algum trabalhito com PVC.

----------


## António Vitor

Era interessante...
 :Smile: 
mas acho que se eu estivesse no teu lugar comprava uma vortech, acredita que valem todos os euros que custam.
Só usei a tunze no meu ups, porque já cá a tinha... e sempre fica a funcionar...

mas uma vortech é uma vortech...
comprei a minha em segunda mão e foi uma exelente compra...
arrumei logo as minhas tunze, para arrecadação...menos esta a 6055.

Outra ideia...
e ar????

não digo com aqueles materiais porosos e microbolhas perigosas, mas bolhas das grandes a fazer turbulência à superficie, só o tubo...
tinhas era de esconder bem o tubo ficava horrivel...mas talvez no teu caso seja possivel....
A bolha chega á superficie e rebenta gerando agitação superficial. Não é grande coisa, mas para casos de emergência deve dar...

fazias como o joão alves disse... com um relé...só ligava em caso de falha de corrente...

Mas ainda acho a opção vortech a mais barata...não no gastares menos dinheiro, mas na relação preço/qualidade...

como já cá tinha a bomba, diria que o preço (se a memoria não me falha) do conjunto baterias mais carregador ficou nos 200 euros, mas isto foi há 2 anos quase...não me lembro bem...mas um sistema ups mesmo sem baterias passava este preço...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Ora bem... Estou a obter informações contraditórias sobre a coisa.
> 
> Encontrei este post que tenta demonstrar que as Koralia trabalham a DC com pwm.
> 
> O problema é que mais à frente conclui que afinal não!
> 
> Dava um certo jeitito, dava.
> 
> A alternativa que estou a ver é arranjar um motor dc de 12v, ligar-lhe uma hélice ao eixo, fixar na parte superior do aquário e pronto.
> ...


Pelo conteudo deste link, está mais que visto que são bombas DC, embora digam que usa picos de 15V e não 12V. Mas acho que servem perfeitamente.

Outra opção em conta é sempre uma resun 15000, são 24V DC. Mas obrigavam-te a trabalhar com 2 baterias em serie...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> fazias como o joão alves disse... com um relé...só ligava em caso de falha de corrente...


Não era bem essa a ideia. Mas sim estar sempre a trabalhar, só que qd falhava a energia, o relé comutava as bombas para as baterias.

----------


## António Vitor

As resun podem ser uma solução... com as baterias em série julgo teres de adquirir outro carregador, não sei.. pergunta ao homem da oficel, podem ter...

----------


## António Vitor

> Não era bem essa a ideia. Mas sim estar sempre a trabalhar, só que qd falhava a energia, o relé comutava as bombas para as baterias.


pois aqui só ligava a bomba de ar se falha-se a corrente, há muitas bombas de ar a 12v...a poucos euros.
e julgo fazerem agitação q.b.

é ao estilo dos anos 70-80, com bolhinhas, mas em caso de falta de corrente serve perfeitamente.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Acho que encontrei a solução!

Em vez de investir umas dezenas de euros acho que me basta usar uma coisa destas:

Helice.jpg.

Que bicharoco é este?

É um motor DC que penso já ter pertencido a um limpa para-brisas dum carro do meu pai, uma vareta oca que roubei a um balão do miúdo, uma secção de tubo final duma pipeta de plástico velha de testes da JBL, alguma manga retráctil para encaixar aquilo tudo e finalmente uma hélice de modelismo que mandei vir do ebay para fazer uma modificação numa maxijet.

[EDITADO: a foto engana, o motor e a hélice são do mesmo tamanho (cerca de 2 a 3 cms de largura)]

Aquilo a 6V, com a hélice a 5 cm da superfície faz um remoínho digno de nota.

Não passa dum potótipo mas promete.

Custos? Para já só a hélice: um dolar mais portes!!!!

Ainda não medi os amperes consumidos mas duvido que atinja sequer 100 mA a 6V...
Diria que tem tudo para ficar a funcionar uma semana ou mais apenas com uma bateria de 40 amps. Como me bastam 3 dias pode ser que me safe com material mais barato.

Duas coisas destas, uma em cada lado do aquário devem chegar principalmente se levar o motor aos 12V.

Faz-se uma "jaula" de pvc, fixa-se ao travamento e já está.

Quanto ao ar, até tenho alguma experiência no assunto.
Tenho um nano só movido a ar. Honestamente parece-me uma solução pouco limpa além de ruidosa. O meu está na arrecadação. Se estivesse em casa o meu casamento já era...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem visto, sempre tive esse projecto em mente, de fazer uma bomba... Não pode ser assim tão complicado e uma hélice dessas dá para muito DIY, como reactores de Kalk, reactores de calcio, etc, etc, etc...

Onde arranjas essas hélices? Ebay? Contacto?

----------


## António Vitor

A ideia era apenas ligar o ar apenas e só em caso de corte de corrente...
 :Big Grin: 
MAs ok, essa da hélice, promete, e é interessante...força nisso!

o motor aguenta 12v?
Se só aguentar 6v, metes em série.....
hehe!

até é capaz de ganhar em eficiência a vortechs e companhias....circulação á portuga!
 :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hélice: item 160631347901 do ebay.
Se fores mandar vir para ti podemos rachar portes porque quero mais já que o potencial, como tu bem dizes, é enorme.

Entretanto medi o consumo do motor e... 57 mA !!!!

Com uma bateria de 40 dura 14 dias e alimento dois gingarelhos destes a 6v com uma montagem em série!

Claro que isso é um exagero. Três dias é o que vou dimensionar. 

Ou seja: se o protótipo de versão mais elaborada der conta do recado, safo-me com um sistema muito menos pesado (e caro, um quinto do preço inicialmente estimado.

----------


## António Vitor

mesmo muito pouco watts...
 :Wink: 

epá neste vou deixar a aventura para ti...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Teste da banheira: banheira cheia de água após banho do garoto e gingarelho a bombar dum dos lados.

Os brinquedos do lado oposto dançavam com a corrente. Voltei a medir: 6.15V e os mesmos 57mA = 0.35W !!!!

Imagino que com um motorzito de jeito com mais potência até faça onda!

Colocam-se é dois problemas relativos ao motor:
Resistência à corrosão e capacidade de funcionamento contínuo

O que se encontra por aí não parece passar bem nesses dois campos.

----------


## António Vitor

mas queres sempre isso a trabalhar para quê?
mete isso só a trabalhar em ausência de corrente...
 :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se pudesse estar sempre a funcionar:

1 - aumentaria a circulação com um consumo mínimo

2 - não ficaria dependente dum dispositivo que só iria ligar quando não estivesse em casa.

Elaborando mais sobre o ponto dois... Se aquilo estiver sempre parado, pode dar-se o caso de avariar por corrosão ou outro motivo e quando for mesmo necessário depois falha catastroficamente. Se estiver a funcionar sempre é muito mais seguro.

----------


## António Vitor

Esses motores nunca aguentam muitas horas...
dúvido que durem mais de 1 mês, são concebidos para trabalharem por curtos espaços de tempo. Agora devem haver motores desses para trabalharem trabalahrem trabalharem...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_fr...All-Categories

acho que se forem brushless são duráveis...não sei que de tipo tens.

----------


## António Vitor

Encontrei esta bomba:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-DC-Coo...item20bd4d8607

não sei se tem valor ou não...mas podias usar uma bomba destas para fazer algum tipo de retorno entre sump e aquário...é a 12v gasta 22W, mas vai gastar menos se tiver de empurrar a água mais alto (não é intuitivo mas acontece assim), este manda até 1.7 metros, embora pouco débito...mas pode servir...

só uma ideia.

com uma bomba destas e duas baterias de 40 amperes em paralelo dá 80 amperes...algo como quase 50 horas.
2 dias a trabalhar...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Muito bom!

Já tinha visto estas bombas mas nem tinha ligado...

São sem dúvida uma excelente opção de baixo consumo.

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

Olá Nuno Prazeres, o que pretendes faz sentido mas há uma coisa que não podes descurar, é que *a* ou *as* baterias que pretendes colocar a alimentar a bomba de circulação, não convém estar sempre à carga, pois caso contrário saturarias *a* ou *as* baterias e depois quando fossem necessárias não estavam lá a fazer nada.

Para evitares esta situação resta-te uma situação, é comprares um carregador inteligente e que só carrega a bateria quando a mesma necessitar e sem necessitar de intervenção tua.

Eu comprei em tempos um carregador do género no LIDL, e não tenho nada a apontar, antes pelo contrário, até baterias auto que já julgava "mortas" ele conseguiu ressuscitar.

É um carregador em conta e que facilmente se arruma na panóplia de coisas que temos no móvel do aquário, é algo deste género:

!B7zYOp!!2k~$(KGrHqN,!hsEzMktDk!tBM1V!ue2E!~~0_12.JPG
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Sealey-Compac...item562d8f159b

----------


## António Vitor

parece ser melhor essa de carregar inteligente, mas não é neste caso.
tenho as minhas com 2 anos de uso, e sem quebras...
estão como novas!

Eu não confiava nesses carregadores dos chinocas, existem oscilações na tensão entre estar a carregar e a descarregar, ou seja as baterias têm mais desgaste que no meu caso...julgo...também fui informado que era assim pelo homem da oficel.

A corrente que o meu carregador usa é apenas para manter as baterias carregadas, e apenas ligeiramente para as carregar, e daí se calhar também detecta quando as baterias pedem mais corrente e fornece...
não faço ideia...
sei que fornece sempre corrente, a bomba está sempre ligada! (também pode ser as baterias a dar a corrente ás bombas....mas duvido)

Uma boa indicação que funciona bem, é as baterias estarem á temperatura ambiente, e sempre carregadas, e o carregador sempre a carregar!!!

Imaginando um desses carregador dos chinocas, pode apenas carregar com 12.6 volts, até aos 13.2 algo assim... e esse swing pode não ser coisa boa....aqui tá sempre a 13.6 volts... portanto sem swing...o arduino está sempre a medir a tensão.

Uma bateria deep charge pode durante uns milhares de ciclos descarregar e carregar, mas desgasta...se ele se mantiver numa tensão e sempre carregado, mas de uma forma que não se danifique (só para manter a tensão) dura mais....
foi isto que o homem da oficel disse.

----------


## António Vitor

O meu carregador made in Portugal, foi concebido para unidade ups, não é um carregador qualquer...se por vezes desliga ou não...não sei...
 :Big Grin: 
mas até pode o fazer, aqui só perguntando a quem me vendeu...

----------


## António Vitor

pois...não é um carregador qualquer...
http://www.oficel.pt/produtodetalhe....a=detail&id=57




> Estas unidades são constituídas por um Carregador Automático de Baterias/Alimentador a Tensão Constante e um Grupo de Baterias Seladas sem Manutenção que fornecem, mesmo em caso de falta de energia eléctrica da rede, uma alimentação em corrente contínua, devidamente filtrada, rigorosamente estabilizada e de baixa ondulação residual (ripple). A autonomia deste sistema é directamente proporcional à capacidade do Grupo de Baterias associado e ao consumo do circuito que alimenta.
> 
> O Carregador Automático de Baterias/Alimentador Estabilizado UC6 utiliza a técnica de rectificação por controlo de fase a tirístores e banco LC de filtragem, tem limitação da intensidade da corrente de saída e possui excelente filtragem de interferências. Tem dois níveis da tensão de saída, tampão ou reforço, com comando manual. São projectados de forma a poderem trabalhar como Alimentadores Estabilizados, nos casos em que haja necessidade de desligar temporariamente o Grupo de Baterias, seja por uma mera rotina de manutenção ou para sua substituição. 
> 
> A corrente de carga para o Grupo de Baterias é controlada por um segundo circuito de limitação de corrente, ajustado para um valor entre 0,2 e 0,3C, para as situações em que a capacidade do Grupo de Baterias é muito baixa comparativamente à da corrente nominal do Carregador Automático, evitando assim excessivas correntes de carga e seu consequente aumento da temperatura, aumentando assim a esperança de vida do Grupo de Baterias.


Acreditem que isto é bem melhor que transformadores dos chinocas...

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

Boa noite António Vitor,

Sim o que falas tem alguma razão de ser, mas há que ver a proveniência dos carregadores e mesmo sendo alguns do "chinocas" nem todos são a mesma coisa, há "chinocas" e chinocas.....

A maioria da electrónica que hoje é comercializada mundialmente, é produzida pelos chinocas (orientais), e como em tudo na vida há sempre quem se aproveite e venda "gato" por "lebre".

Eu apenas passo a experiência e vivências que tenho, e quando referi que o transformador que tenho (comprado no LIDL), é uma verdadeira bomba, foi mesmo no sentido figurativo, porque até as baterias lipo que tenho ele consegue balancear as baterias sem as meter em esforço de carga, isto devido ao balanceador interno do carregador.

Mas é como em tudo na vida, por vezes temos sorte numas peças e por outras vezes não.

----------


## António Vitor

Bom realmente não sei qual é o melhor carregador, eu falo no meu que tenho em posse... e garanto que tem qualidade, claro há sempre alternativas. este já está a trabalhar há quase 2 anos, 24 horas por dia...sempre...portanto tem qualidade.

Esse carregador é uma hipótese... mas para estar sempre ligado 24 horas sobre 24 horas, julgo que o da oficel é melhor...nem que seja só por ser fabricado em Portugal... temos de comprar o que é nosso, mas garanto que tem qualidade...e o preço fica mais em conta, claro se o Nuno comprar as baterias ao homem da oficel.
As baterias são chinocas...mas mesmo assim pró carote, porque são deep charge...
não é como as dos automóveis... têm muito mas muito mais chumbo, e depois são herméticas, VLRA, com válvulas apenas de segurança em caso de aumento de pressão.

Esses carregadores, julgo não foram concebidos para estarem sempre a trabalhar, até podem aguentar, e terem alta qualidade, mas os que eu menciono, é mesmo para ups, logo para estarem sempre a trabalhar.

Para teres uma ideia este carregador tem uns bons 3 kilos de peso...
 :Big Grin: 

Se calhar usa menos electrónica e é mais old school...mas o old school, às vezes é bem melhor...

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

Olá, é isso mesmo António Vitor, e nem estou a dizer que "A" é melhor ou pior que o "B", apenas a tentar esclarecer para que o Nuno veja com calma e pondere os custos/benefícios/longevidade, pois sabemos que há certos projectos que são realizados para apenas durarem um determinado tempo.

Eu dos primeiros aquários que tive foram dos mais básicos e rudimentares, pois há que sacrificar pouco o dinheiro e tentar ao máximo aprender com aqueles que nos podem sempre transmitir algum ensinamento, até mesmo aqueles que por vezes nos dizem babuseiras, acabamos por aproveitar uma ou outra ideia.

Conheço os carregadores que mencionaste pois já trabalhei numa das marcas de UPS, e desde os carregadores aos onduladores, todos eles são boas escolhas, mas como o Nuno referiu valores para gastar na ordem dos 200 (incluindo baterias), foi o que mais eficiente/económico me lembrei.

Obrigado e um abraço,
Sérgio.

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pelos vossos contributos!

Eu entretanto tenho estado a trabalhar na solução de agitação da água e a bomba DC que estava a usar não serve de todo porque quero uma coisa permanente 24/24 e aquilo aquece tanto que provavelmente irá queimar. Talvez com um mais poderoso me safe melhor. É questão de ir testando. 

Entretanto peguei numa Maxijet 1200 e meti-lhe uma hélice e aquilo fica absolutamente inacreditável em termos de agitação gerada. É ao nível duma tunze stream 6000 pelo menos. E o fluxo é largo e bem distribuído.

Ainda me falta fazer um par de coisas complicadas para terminar esse projecto mas como consome 13 watts acredito que me dê para uma semana e meia com uma bateria de 40.

Terei um esquema mais complexo já que necessito de um relay e dum inversor mas como necessito duma bateria mais pequena não fica a exorbitância inicial além de me ajudar e muito no tema da circulação.

Acho que vou mandar um mail aos amigos do António.  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora feito o estudo da coisa avancei para a aquisição!

Preço? Escreve-se com dois algarismos! Bem abaixo das UPSs xpto que aguentam PCs por meia hora ou menos.  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: 

UPS.jpg

O meu agradecimento ao António Vitor.

O kit vem com a bateria (que pesa 13kgs!), a fonte de 13,2V regulados e 60w de potência, os parafusos para fixar os cabos à bateria e um díodo para colocar na saída da bateria para evitar a realimentação em caso de falha de energia. O euro é só para se perceber que não se trata de nada monstruoso.  :SbOk: 

Para funcionar como fonte para uma bomba de circulação (Tunze electrónica ou Vortech) falta apenas cabo e, para protecção da bomba e de um fusível devidamente dimensionado.

A minha previsão é que me aguente uma Tunze Nanostream 6055 durante um fim de semana inteiro.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

EXcelente DIY, Nuno! Parabéns!!!

Tens noção que te vou melgar á grande sobre este assunto (para lá de outros). :yb665: 

Uma dúvia (para já): "Isso" dá para ligar equipamentos ate perfazerem 60W, ou pode-se aumentar a potencia, diminuindo o tempo de utilização?

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Isso bem documentado para eu roubar umas ideias  :Admirado: .

Saudações

----------


## António Vitor

Pena que já não usam transformadores nacionais fabricados por eles, talvez não compense, com os preços "malucos" dos chineses, já não compensa produzir nada.
Dumping...

Ainda acho que são os chineses por detrás do colapso do ocidente, a começar pela europa...mas isto sou eu a pensar...
 :Big Grin: 

No meu nem precisavas de diodos, o preço foi ligeiramente mais, mas eu comprei 2 baterias dessas...
 :Wink: 
Nuno, são VLRA certo?
devem ser para poder ser usadas em UPS e em casa.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hugo,

Já sabes que estás à vontade. Os 60w são da fonte e não te interessa teres muito equipamento ligado a ela em paralelo com a bateria porque senão esta deixará de receber carga suficiente para se manter a 100%.

Agora este esquema é escalável indefinidamente. Está dimensionado para operar uma bomba que puxe para aí 10watts e que deva ser mantida operacional 48 horas após falha de corrente. Queres mais tempo? Metes mais capacidade na bateria (metes outra em paralelo, por exemplo). Queres alimentar duas bombas? Podes à vontade mas aí só te aguentam 24 horas e tens que verificar se não precisarás de aumentar o poder da fonte (neste caso específico diria que a fonte ainda tem uma boa folga).

O que tens de ver é: 
Qual a potência do equipamento a alimentar.
Quanto tempo necessitas após quebra. 

A conta depois é simples: divides a potência por 12 e tens a corrente que vais puxar da bateria.
Depois multiplicas esse número pelas horas de operação que queres. O valor obtido é a capacidade que necessitarás na bateria. 

Exemplo: a minha Tunze vai puxar cerca de 10 watts. Como será alimentada a 12v isso corresponde a 10/12 amperes ou seja 0,833 A. Ora como eu quero que aquilo trabalhe 48 horas, vou multiplicar essa corrente por 48 e dá 40Ah que é exactamente o que a bateria dá. 

Ah é a medida de capacidade das baterias relaciona disponibilidade de corrente e tempo. No caso da minha que é de 40, se quiseres puxar 1 ampere ela dura 40 horas. Se for 0,5 Amp já dura 80. Se quiseres puxar 20 ela dá mas esgota em apenas duas horas. Se puxares 80, também dá mas apenas meia hora. 

Agora em função da capacidade sa bateria e do que pedir o restante circuito dimensionas a fonte. Aí não conheço fórmulas por isso pergunto ao fornecedor. No meu caso disseram-me que 60watts era mais do que suficiente. 

Sérgio, o resto é terrivelmente simples. Mas assim que tiver a bomba demonstrarei.

António, obrigado mais uma vez! Este projecto é teu. Eu só o copiei.

----------


## António Vitor

Não Nuno, o esquema é do homem da ofciel, o Carlos M. 
Obrigado pelos teus agradecimentos...de qualquer forma.

Mas questiono-me outra vez, em relação ao tipo de baterias, são seguras?
de que tipo?
 VLRA AGM?

As minhas são VLRA. Algum aumento de pressão não epxlodem abrem umas válvulas.

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção que eu comprei o "peixe" como sendo VLRA (as que eu tenho) fui ao site das baterias, e efectivamente libertam o gás se for demasiado.
foi das coisas mais insistentes que eu perguntei...é mesmo VLRA???

uma bateria de ácido em casa, é preciso ter cuidado.

No entanto se for para UPS, julgo eu que deverão obrigatoriamente ser seguras...que será o caso óbviamente.

VRLA battery (valve-regulated lead–acid battery).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRLA_battery

ainda vais a tempo de indagares e reclamares se não for o caso.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pela dica. Aquilo parece ter um mecanismo na parte superior que deve ser isso.

----------


## António Vitor

Nestas coisas de segurança eu não brinco...
Se algo pode ocorrer de errado, vai ocorrer, e na pior altura...
 :Smile: 

Eu andei a tentar descobrir pela referencia da tua bateria, que tipo é...
existem VLRA AGM, de gel, (variações do principio básico das baterias de chumbo) e mais não sei quantos tipos... possivelmente é linha branca de uma marca mais conhecida...e seguramente que tem as tais válvulas.

No entanto, até as válvulas podem deixar de funcionar, verificar empolamentos, se vires um ligeiro empolamento/inchaços, retira imediatamente a bateria de uso e recicla-a...
Isto é válido para todo o tipo de baterias...até as de lithium, tem acontecido acidentes "esquisitos", com queimaduras sérias...
Nas minhas ando sempre a ver isso...
 :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado. Como te disse vou perguntar ao fornecedor se é desse tipo e se não for peço para trocar ainda que saia mais caro.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Aqui vai o esquema de base da minha estação UPS.

Vou utilizar a fonte para me ajudar noutras tarefas.

O Arduino vai detectar eventuais falhas de corrente para depois me poder enviar um SMS a avisar.

UPS.jpg

----------


## António Vitor

Para o detector de alimentação Se ligares o divisor de tensão antes do tal diodo (para o lado da fonte), nem precisas de mais nada, não passa corrente da bateria no sentido inverso. Os pins analógicos só conseguem ler entre 0 e 5V, cuidado com isso...
 :Wink: 
tens de ter um multimetro. para afinares a tensão final para não fritares o arduino. mesmo que a tensão final seja 2V serve...

Aliás até podes usar 2x7805...
Se a fonte não der corrente por causa do diodo se ligares este como o divisor de tensão em cima (antes do dido para o lado da fonte), também não vai dar corrente se falhar a electricidade em casa...e serve...se calhar é a melhor forma.

um 7805 antes do diodo e outro depois, um para o "detector de alimentação" e outro para alimentação permanente.

----------


## António Vitor

Algo como isto:
só com uma fonte!
 :Wink: UPS.jpg

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Obrigado António.

Este circuíto é uma cópia do teu conceito.

A fonte tem duas saídas em paralelo.

Dois positivos e duas massas.

Metendo o diodo onde está, o outro positivo fica isolado da bateria.

É mais fácil assim. Tenho um par para alimentar o que tiver que ser suportado em caso de falha e o outro para o resto e é precisamente nesse que tenho que verificar se há carga ou não.

O divisor está ali precisamente para fornecer ao Arduino uma tensão que ele aguente. Como o máximo serão 5 Volts nem é necessário pensar numa resistência ajustável para fazer uma regulação mais fina. Se quiser poupar uma porta analógica posso pensar nisso e regular a coisa para 4,9 V por exemplo e usar uma digital mas com o Mega tenho portas que nunca mais acabam. Sei que nesse caso poderia usar um 7805 mas com duas resistências é capaz de ser mais fácil.

Um upgrade possível é meter outro divisor mas no circuito da bateria. Para quê? Para o Arduino me avisar se a carga desta estiver a ir embora.

Imagina: estou no Algarve e volto no dia seguinte.
Recebo um sms a dizer que me falhou a electricidade em casa. Fico por lá. No dia seguinte ainda posso ir à praia... Agora se receber o sms da falha e depois um outro a dizer que a bateria já só está a mandar 10,5V, então que se lixe o último dia de férias e venho disparado para cima.

----------


## António Vitor

pois para saberes a tensão tem de ser com o divisor...precisas que baixe...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E com o teu esquema de 7805 que desenhaste podes usar um pin digital. Com um divisor, também mas tem que se fazer contas ou eventualmente utilizar uma resistência ajustável-

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Sumário dos últimos desenvolvimentos:
Fiz o esquema que mostrei antes em breadboard com sucesso mas segui o conselho do António e meti dois divisores de tensão: um para cada via de alimentação. O Arduino "apanhou" a voltagem na perfeição. As resistências estavam com valores no centro da tolerância pelo que o desvio face à medida directa com o multímetro foi pequeno.

Usando stripboard montei o esquema em definitivo.
Usei:
4 condensadores de 100nF
2 resistências de 10K
2 resistências de 100K
1 7812
1 7805

Montei tudo dentro duma caixa com dissipadores.

Agora só falta fazer uma caixa de madeira para colocar a bateria, a fonte e este "acrescento" electrónico.

Num só gingarelho fico com:
uma fonte de 12V regulados
uma fonte de 12V não regulados mas suportados contra falhas de corrente por via duma bateria de 40Ah
uma fonte de 5V regulados, igualmente com suporte da bateria
duas saídas para medir a voltagem de cada circuito que me irão permitir saber em tempo real (por via dum sms): 1 - se faltou ou voltou a luz; 2 - qual a carga que a bateria tem. 

Infelizmente a Tunze 6055 ainda não chegou mas logo que venha fico com tudo prontinho para testar na versão completa.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Hoje conclui finalmente o projeto.

Tenho a bateria e o que referi no post anterior montados embora esteja a usar um 7809 para alimentar o Arduino a 9V e não um 7805. Ele não se revelou muito capaz com essa tensão, sabe-se lá porquê.

A tal Tunze 6055 chegou há una tempos mas para desilusão minha, trabalha realmente a 24V e não a 14 como pensava. Isso quer dizer que com os 12V da UPS a bomba funciona muito abaixo da sua capacidade. Como é uma bomba para estar ligada a fazer circulação e não meramente para ser ativada caso falhe a luz, tive que bolar um esquema para que ela trabalhe a 24V a partir da fonte que trazia com ela mas, se faltar a luz, passe a ficar ligada à bateria.

Depois de muito enjorcar lá cheguei a um esquema com 2 relays (perdoem-me a falta de qualidade mas foi passado pela webcam a partir do meu livro de notas :SbClown: ):

EsquemaRelays.jpg

Descrevendo:
A fonte da bomba entra pela ligação designada por 24V.
Os dois relays são de 12V e serão ativados pela fonte normal da bomba que como se disse é de 24V por isso estão em série.
Os relays são do tipo comutador.
Se há corrente na alimentação original da bomba, os relays estão ativados e a eletricidade é por assim dizer agulhada dessa fonte para a bomba.
Se falhar a corrente os relays desativam e a eletricidade que vem da entrada 12V é que é agulhada para a bomba.
Acresce ao circuito um led para mostrar que os 12V estão constantemente "armados". Isto é importante porque se trata de um sistema de manutenção de vida em que a parte importante raramente irá funcionar. Se aquela luz estiver apagada, significa que há um problema de ligação ou, caso a energia já tenha faltado, que a bateria já se esgotou por completo.
O interruptor serve apenas para poder desligar a bomba para manutenção sem ter que ir à tomada.

A coisa funcionou bem e parece-me que terei o melhor dos mundos: 24V no dia a dia e 12V suficientes para me manterem o aquário vivo cerca de 48 horas no caso de falhar a corrente.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Nuno, aqui também tentei alimentar o arduino com 5v e não deu certo.
Essa tensão é menor que a mínima recomendada.

http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardMega2560

Summary
Microcontroller	ATmega2560
Operating Voltage	5V
Input Voltage (recommended)	7-12V
Input Voltage (limits)	6-20V
Digital I/O Pins	54 (of which 14 provide PWM output)
Analog Input Pins	16
DC Current per I/O Pin	40 mA
DC Current for 3.3V Pin	50 mA
Flash Memory	256 KB of which 8 KB used by bootloader
SRAM	8 KB
EEPROM	4 KB
Clock Speed	16 MHz

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Apontem para os 9V...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hoje conclui finalmente o projeto.
> 
> Tenho a bateria e o que referi no post anterior montados embora esteja a usar um 7809 para alimentar o Arduino a 9V e não um 7805. Ele não se revelou muito capaz com essa tensão, sabe-se lá porquê.
> 
> A tal Tunze 6055 chegou há una tempos mas para desilusão minha, trabalha realmente a 24V e não a 14 como pensava. Isso quer dizer que com os 12V da UPS a bomba funciona muito abaixo da sua capacidade. Como é uma bomba para estar ligada a fazer circulação e não meramente para ser ativada caso falhe a luz, tive que bolar um esquema para que ela trabalhe a 24V a partir da fonte que trazia com ela mas, se faltar a luz, passe a ficar ligada à bateria.
> 
> Depois de muito enjorcar lá cheguei a um esquema com 2 relays (perdoem-me a falta de qualidade mas foi passado pela webcam a partir do meu livro de notas):
> 
> EsquemaRelays.jpg
> ...


Vou copiar para o meu sistema, por isso vou-te melgar, já sabes! :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Vou copiar para o meu sistema, por isso vou-te melgar, já sabes!


Melga à vontade!!!! Penso que vais usar Vortech na circulação. Também são DC. Só não sei a quanto trabalham. Há é o tema do controlador. Tem que se arranjar modo de lhe fazer um bypass.
Assim que souberes as especificações das bombas podes avançar comprando bateria e carregador. Quanto tempo de suporte vital estás a pensar dimensionar? Eu apontei para um fim de semana inteiro.
Eventualmente, como o teu tanque é maior, fará algum sentido apontares para uma instalação a 24V e não a 12. Podes (e deves) igualmente pensar em integrar isto na solução de renováveis da tua casa, seja ela solar ou eólica.

Fernando e Pedro: de facto com 5V não me safei. Talvez o ótimo ande pelos 7V e não pelos 9V. A placa aquece um pouco com os 9V

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora...

Tenho andado aqui a fazer uns testes com leds violeta nos quais uso uma fonte dum portátil velho que entregou a alma ao criador e lembrei-me que uma solução de manutenção de vida com muito baixo custo poderá ser um tunze 6055, e o dispositivo de carga dum portátil.

É o ideal para locais onde falha a luz durante 2/3 horas como infelizmente é frequente em algumas regiões. As baterias comuns são de 5Ah por isso não darão muito mais mas quem tenha um portátil rebentado é só ligar dois pares de fios.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá!
> Nuno, aqui também tentei alimentar o arduino com 5v e não deu certo.
> Essa tensão é menor que a mínima recomendada.
> 
> http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardMega2560
> 
> Summary
> Microcontroller	ATmega2560
> Operating Voltage	5V
> ...


olha que dá, não podes é dar a energia pelas vias normais.
tens de ligar os 5v ao pin 5v como eu fiz e dá perfeitamente.
o arduino internamente é 5v funciona tudo a 5v, 
por motivos se calhar de estabilidade é melhor dar 9v pelas vias normais, ele depois corrige para os 5v...mas se fizermos a coisa bem feita eu tenho um integrado a dar 5v limpos não é preciso.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora fica a informação que a placa do meu (com 9V regulados pelo Vin) aquece e deve chegar no mínimo aos 40 graus...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já agora fica a informação que a placa do meu (com 9V regulados pelo Vin) aquece e deve chegar no mínimo aos 40 graus...


Ora esta informação está errada ou pelo menos incompleta.  :yb668: 

Deixei o Arduino ligado toda a noite e hoje de manhã a placa está suficientemente quente para me queimar.

Conclusão: vou baixar a alimentação para 7V. Tenho aqui um 7807 que vai entrar no circuito no lugar do 7809. Talvez assim a coisa melhore. A temperatura da placa é de tal modo alta que temo pela longevidade do Arduino. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas Nuno, o Mega2560 usa um regulador integrado MC33269D−5.0 que tem estas características (versão com sufixo 5.0): http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC33269-D.PDF

Ora sendo a versão com package SOT−223 usada esta permite uma dissipação máxima de 15º, logo tendo este um dropout de 1.0v o ideal para que não obrigue muita dissipação é que a voltagem de entrada seja então 1V superior ao que vai sair o que seria 6V para sair os 5V.

Se repararas ainda no esquema do próprio Mega2560 aqui: http://arduino.cc/en/uploads/Main/ar...-schematic.pdf

vês que no circuito do regulador integrado o pino VIN entra directo no MC33269D−5.0, mas se usares a ficha de alimentação onboard (jack de 3.5") a voltagem metida nesta ainda passa por um diodo para evitar trocas de polaridade, este diodo em norma faz sempre uma queda de tensão de 0.5V, assim aqui o teu imput dos 7V que queres usar agora já fica mais perto dos 6V o que iria gerar também uma menor dissipação pelo regulador integrado logo menos aquecimento.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado. Só não encontro o raio da bobine de solda. Acho que me esqueci dela algures... :-( 

Outra hipótese que me parece ainda melhor atendendo à (excelente como de costume) informação que partilhaste é fazer um regulador de tensão com um LM317 à entrada e um pot ajustável para ficar exatamente nos 6V. O dissipador do LM317 que trate da diferença.

Vou pegar no breadboard e ver se tenho aqui material para isso.

Entretanto, por razões que desconheço, o meu Arduino não está a reagir a alimentação pelo jack pelo que tenho mesmo que usar o Vin.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm.. tenta ver se consegues identificar na board o diodo usado na entrada do jack e verifica se o mesmo está bom vendo com o multímetro em correcta polaridade se deixa passar.
Os diodos ligados desta forma a entrada dos circuitos de regulação servem para prever trocas de polaridade por engano embora as vezes para voltagens altas, podem queimar ao fazer essa protecção.

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno porque é que não fazes como eu e retiras o trabalho do arduino em te baixar a tensão. eu agi dessa maneira porque tinha de baixar de 12 para 5 v.coloquei o chip a fazer issocom um dissipador so aquece quando acende o led do lcd mas assim protejo o arduino o chip custa nem 1 euro.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ok... desenvolvimentos...

O meu Mega tem um shield por cima com um LCD além do screw da aqualed-light.

Ora a backlight do LCD esteve ligada toda a noite. Tinha programado um botão para a desligar mas deixei-a acesa toda a noite. Bastou desligá-la para que a temperatura da placa passasse do "ui escaldei-me" ao "apenas ligeiramente quentinho".

Ainda assim penso em rever as coisas para ver porque não me funciona a alimentação via jack e baixar a tensão pelo Vin para níveis mais na ordem dos 6 a 7V.

Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## António Vitor

não respondestes à minha pergunta Nuno.
 :Frown: 

podes ou não ligar nos 5v do arduino?
Experimentastes por aí?

O único problema é que deixas de ter alguma protecção contra curto-circuitos ou polaridades inversas..

Lembro-me que a razão por eu ter feito esta alteração foi para conseguir ver os caracteres do lcd, por uma razão obscura não conseguia afinar o contraste do lcd shield, isto  se alimenta-se pelo Vin, estranho...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> não respondestes à minha pergunta Nuno.
> 
> 
> podes ou não ligar nos 5v do arduino?
> Experimentastes por aí?
> 
> O único problema é que deixas de ter alguma protecção contra curto-circuitos ou polaridades inversas..
> 
> Lembro-me que a razão por eu ter feito esta alteração foi para conseguir ver os caracteres do lcd, por uma razão obscura não conseguia afinar o contraste do lcd shield, isto  se alimenta-se pelo Vin, estranho...


Vou ver mas não tenho aqui 5V regulados à mão.

Não sei que proteção tem o Vin mas a julgar pelo que diz o Balta deve ser nula ou quase. Andei a ver com as pontas de prova do multímetro se o Vin e o centro da fêmea jack são comuns e népias. Aquilo está mesmo desacolpulado. Deduzo por isso que o Vin seja um input de maior riscos o que o tornará equivalente ao 5V.

----------


## António Vitor

tentar explicar porque razão eles dizem que a mínima tem de ser acima dos 5V... porque se ligarem ao Vin ou ao jack, existe queda de tensão por causa dos tais diodos de protecção que o  Baltasar fala.

Tenho o meu ligado aos 5v 24 horas por dia sem qualquer problema há 2 anos quase...

----------


## António Vitor

Se for 5v bem estabilizados com um integrado nos 5v+, não existe riscos...penso eu de que…

é dai que o lcdshield vai buscar os seus 5V. talvez por essa razão já o pot do contraste funciona melhor...anida não sei porque razão ele "desafinava" pelo vin.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Minha gente, tenho 50 aérios para gastar até final do mês na Worten online e não tenho assim nada que precise comprar.


Foi então que me deparei com as UPS's. Eles têm estas:

http://www.worten.pt/ProductList.aspx?searchText=ups

Valerá a pena a de 1000VA ou a de 500Va serve?

Isto diz que dá para 300w/600W, isso quer dizer o quê? Aguenta 600W durante uma hora? não pesco nada disto... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Hugo.

quer dizer, 300W de forma continua, ou 600W pico (tipicamente 10s).

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Hugo.
> 
> quer dizer, 300W de forma continua, ou 600W pico (tipicamente 10s).
> 
> abraço


João, não é 300 e 600W uma UPS é de 300 e outra de 600W.

Mas 300 contínuo é por quanto tempo?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ahhh.

ok, o continuo, é infinito mesmo. Pode tar sempre que tem que aguentar. 

Mas então, tem atenção a essa potência anunciada, pode ser o valor de pico.

Vais por UPS na circulação?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Infinito? Como assim?

Eu queria saber era quantos watts e durante quanto tempo um bicho destes aguenta, para ver qual escolher!

----------

